# Schwinn stick shift decals 5 speed and 3 speed



## axsepul (Aug 4, 2011)

SCHWINN STICK SHIFT DECALS 5 SPEED AND 3 SPEED














http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330597316836&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330597319703


----------

